# AMD Ryzen 5 1600, Asus B350 F, aber welcher RAM?



## SSuiak (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein CPU ist ein AMD Ryzen 5 1600, mein Mainboard ist ein Asus B350 F Strix ROG, meine Grafikkarte ist eine KFA2 GTX 1050 Ti (4 GB VRAM). 
Übertaktet ist bisher noch nichts. 
Genutzt werden soll der PC zum Zocken von GTA V (auch online), etwas BF 1 und viel mehr eigentlich nicht. 

Ich versuche gerade neuen RAM zu besorgen. Ich habe viele verschiedene Meinungen zu Problemen von Arbeitsspeicher in Verbindung mit dem Ryzen CPU bzw. den kompatiblen Mainboards gelesen. 
Mein Mainboard unterstützt laut Verpackung grundsätzlich bis zu 3200mhz DDR 4 RAM. 
Grundsätzlich reicht mir erstmal ein 8GB Kit mit 2 Modulen, sodass ich später noch auf 16GB gehen könnte. 

Ich habe aktuell 3 Optionen: 
-12 GB (3 Module, je 4GB): G.Skill Aegis DDR4 2400mhz CL15 Single Channel für insgesamt 90 € von einem Freund kaufen (mit der Original Rechnung und Garantie) 
-8 GB (2 Module, je 4GB): Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-2400mhz CL16 Dual Kit für insgesamt 90 € (neu vom Händler)
-8 GB (2 Module, je 4GB): G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-3000mhz CL15 Dual Kit für insgesamt 103 € (neu vom Händler)

Jetzt stellen sich mir folgende Fragen dazu: 
-Eher die 12 GB nehmen, weil es einfach an sich mehr Arbeitsspeicher ist und versuchen, die 2400mhz selbst hochzuschrauben auf 3000mhz?
-Die 13 € Differenz der Crucial und G.Skill 8GB Kits sparen, also zum Crucial greifen und selbst versuchen auf ca. 3000mhz hochschzuschrauben? 
-Auf jeden Fall CL15 wählen oder die CL16 aufgrund der Ersparnis auch ok? 
-Wie stark bemerkt man (beim Zocken) die Unterschiede von 2400mhz zu 3000mhz und von CL15 zu Cl16? 

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand zu einem oder gerne auch mehreren Fragen was sagen kann!

VG
koifisch


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Januar 2018)

Hi, ich hol erst mal ein wenig aus, um ein paar Sachen besser begründen zu können...

AMD garantiert dir 2666 MHz, sofern der RAM single rank ist und 2400 MHz bei dual rank Speicher (wie der Crucial). DR Speicher mit 2400 MHz ist circa so schnell wie 3000er SR Speicher (zB die RipJaws).
Um noch kurz auf die cache latency einzugehen (der Einfachheit verzichte ich auf Einheiten, aber höher=besser):

3000 : 15 = 200
2400 : 16 = 150
2666 : 16 = 166,625

usw...

Ryzen profitiert stark von DR RAM, was für die Crucial Sport spricht. Hoher Takt ist aber auch nicht verkehrt ^^ Im besten Fall wäre also wohl so etwas verbaut: Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-3200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - wobei ich nicht weiß, inwiefern der hohe Takt noch Probleme macht. Eig müsste der inzwischen aber laufen (aktuelles BIOS vorausgesetzt). Angeblich soll hoher Takt ja bei "Ryzen 2000" kein Thema mehr sein...

Je nachdem, wie fit du in der manuellen Einstellung bzw. sogar Übertaktung des RAMs bist, kannst du natürlich die Crucial nehmen und schauen was geht 
Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre eher so etwas: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C4G4D26BFSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - wahlweise auch nur ein 8-GB-Dimm, wenn du zeitnah aufrüsten solltest.

Die 12 GB von deinem Kumpel sind ja ganz nett, aber auf Grund der unglücklichen Verteilung würde ich die nicht nehmen....


----------



## SSuiak (31. Januar 2018)

Danke dir schon mal für die Antwort!
Jetzt kann ich schon mal mit der CL etwas mehr anfangen. 

Ich tendiere dann eher dazu, etwas mehr auszugeben und die von dir vorgeschlagenen Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-3200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit CL 16 zu nehmen. 

Auch weil ich noch nie RAM übertaktet habe und Angst hätte was falsch zu machen sind die wahrscheinlich die für mich beste Wahl.  

Im Vergleich zu meinen vorgeschlagenen 8 GB (2 Module, je 4GB): G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-3000mhz CL15 Dual Kit für insgesamt 103 € (neu vom Händler) ist da kein großer Unterschied, wie ich das sehe oder? 

VG!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Januar 2018)

Der größte Unterschied ist single rank und dual Rank ^^

Musst halt mal nach der Verfügbarkeit gucken...kann halt sein, dass du ein paar Tage warten musst. Aber 120€ für 8 GB zahlen nur damit die am nächsten Tag da sind, würde ich halt nicht machen


----------



## SSuiak (31. Januar 2018)

Ok gut, dann achte ich auf Dual Rank. Leider kosten die vorgeschlagenen Crucial Elite mit Versand (9,99 €) um die 115 € momentan, ganz schön viel für 8GB. Ich werde mal auf Angebote in den nächsten Tagen achten, es eilt nicht bei mir. Der PC soll nur bis März/2018 fertig werden, das ist die Hauptsache.


----------

